# Got my 1st Turkey!



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Finally...I got my first turkey. I missed one last spring with my bow. I had 2 licenses for fall, so decided to try for the first one with the gun. Looks like I made the right decision. LOL I'll try the bow for the next one.

Jill


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Jam, Let me be the first to congratulate you, way to go! You didn't say was it a tom or a hen?


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Thanks, Nailer. It was a tom. It weighed 17 lbs. and had a 6" beard. Now for one with the bow...

Jill


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Way to go JAM !!!
We haven't had the time to even try for a turkey hopefully we'll make a run up north and chase some soon.
Good going, I bet it was a thrill.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2000)

Good Going Jill!!!!!!

I am so happy for you. Alllll Right, yeah!!!




------------------
Every day spent outdoors is the best day of my life.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

CONGRADS Jill. I'd like to try turkey hunting someday myself. A BIG thumbs up. Born


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Thanks everyone. I went out Friday after work and sat under a tree. I could hear the turkeys coming through the woods. They were with deer, and the deer weren't spooked at all when I tried to raise my gun, but the turkeys caught me. Saturday, I returned with my popup blind. Now he's in the freezer.

Jill


----------



## mauso1 (Oct 3, 2000)

Way to go Jam!!!!! Glad to hear about your 1st turkey.....Sounds like a real nice bird...go get that next one....good luck mauso1(Randy)


----------



## mauso2 (Oct 3, 2000)

Good Job Jill!!! It really feels good to know Thanksgiving Dinner is half done.
LOL with you bow. Terry


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

I was reading a post on the general forum about how to post a picture, so I just had to try it.

This is me in my "ready to gut the turkey" outfit. It was the second day of our first blizzard, and the snow flakes got on the lense. Well, here it is (I hope):


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice, welcome to the world of posting picture on our forums.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Nice Picture.



------------------
Neapolis
---------


----------



## StrutnSpur (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi Jill, I don't get over to this forum as much as I should, but I did manage to make it over here tonight. I noticed your post and wanted to say CONGRATS! on your fine trophy tom. You should try the spring hunt too it's the greatest. Its a beautiful time to be out in the wild doing what we like the best. 
Great pic. just where's that sweet smile of success. Say "cheese"..LOL ...SnS
P.S. I also liked your bear hunt post, it brought back memories of my own bear hunts back in the 80's near Donken, Tapiola, Winona, Chassell, and Nisula in Houghton Co.
Here is a picture of myself with last spring's turkey.










[This message has been edited by StrutnSpur (edited 01-07-2001).]


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Hey SnS, 

Thanks for the "at-a-girl". I'm hooked on turkey hunting. I already applied for my spring turkey license online New Year's Day. (Delta County - U.P.)

My bear hunt was in the Hermansville area (Menominee County - U.P.). It was real exciting and terrifying, too! The first time that big bear came into my bait it was almost dark and the only weapon I had was my 45# recurve bow. My truck was 1/4 mile away from my stand on an old railroad grade. He left the bait long enough for me to climb down out of my tree stand. As I was walking to my truck it was crossing the RR grade back and forth about a 100 yds. behind me. I was so unnerved by him that I started carrying a 357 mag pistol and pepper spray along with the bow and then went strictly to the rifle.

Hope to do it again, though!

Jill


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Hey SnS, 

Thanks for the "at-a-girl". I'm hooked on turkey hunting. I already applied for my spring turkey license online New Year's Day. (Delta County - U.P.)

My bear hunt was in the Hermansville area (Menominee County - U.P.). It was real exciting and terrifying, too! The first time that big bear came into my bait it was almost dark and the only weapon I had was my 45# recurve bow. My truck was 1/4 mile away from my stand on an old railroad grade. He left the bait long enough for me to climb down out of my tree stand. As I was walking to my truck it was crossing the RR grade back and forth about a 100 yds. behind me. I was so unnerved by him that I started carrying a 357 mag pistol and pepper spray along with the bow and then went strictly to the rifle. I also asked my husband to come along and wait in the truck so he could pick me up at the bait site.

Hope to do it again, though!

Jill


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Congratulations on your first turkey. So, tell me is turkey hunting difficult? My husband is practicing his turkey calls now, getting ready for the spring season. The sound is driving me crazy! He wants me to come along, and I am not sure. Should I go?

Best Regards,
Huntress


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Huntress, You'll probably love it. It's so exciting when that tom comes strutting in to your calls. They're almost like a fat ballerina, doing their dance and fanning that beautiful tail. I used to see turkeys on the road and wondered what was so hard about turkey hunting. Then I tried it. Now I know! LOL If you make the slightest move, you're busted and the turkey exits - fast. It takes patience and strategy to get a turkey. Most of all it's fun.

Jill


----------

